# hi have appointment so excited ! *



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all 

well not sure if this is the correct place but i think it will be , well anyways i finally have an appointment through to talk through OI injctions ( i wont be having IUI) just lots of BMS  
I had 3 months of clomid and didnt respond to it at all , i have PCOS just wondered if there are any success storied with just OI injections without IUI ? seems like alot of u lovely ladies have had IUI . 
Also im worried i wont respond again like clomid it this rare to not respond ?
Sorry for all the questions but if u could let me know what to expect as im so nervous  
Also worried about injecting myself how do i know im doing it right  
Ok i will stop rambling now  
Thanks in advance ladies 
Julie xx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

no one


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Julie

I too have PCOS and didnt respond to my second round of clomid.  What kind of OI drugs will you be on, will you still be getting scans to see if they are working etc.  I didnt respond to the first two doses of the drugs but as soon as they were upped to 75iui my follies started growing.

As for the injections I was absolutely petrified of injecting myself, I used to get DH to do it for the first few days then I got more and more braver, eventually I was able to do it myself and found it much easier.  Once you have done it once its fine, you will be a dab hand before you know it.  There isnt much that you can do wrong, you just pinch your skin, put the needle in and plunge.    I would inject into my tummy - seemed to hurt the least.

Good luck and let us know how you get on. 

Jo


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

hi jo

Thanks for your reply   im not sure which drugs i will be going onto i have my appointment on the 7th june to discuss . i will be having scans ect as i have been told having PCOS i could overstimulate   but im not sure as i didnt respond to clomid at all . its all so confusing 
Congratulations on your triplets   thats amazing lets hope im as lucky   
Did you just do IUI on your attemps do you think my chance are lower through not havng this we dont have any MF  so im not sure ? hopefully all will be explained at my appointment im just nervos and want to be prepared if that makes sence   
Its great to know someone who didnt respond to clomid tho but injections worked for them 
Thanks Again 

Julie xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

A friend of mine is a PCOS'er & didn't respond to clomid. On her second OI with jabs she got pg & now has a little girl!!!!!!

It can happen!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Julie

We havent got any male factors either, I dont know if we would have been told we didnt need the whole IUI if we were on NHS but as we were private it was what we were told was best for us.  I think that with PCOS as long as you actually produce eggs and ovulate you have as much chance as everyone else, thats just my opinion though.

Good luck

Jo


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Julie

Just wanted to say good luck for your tx.  I had my first cycle of IUI recently and the nurse spent ages showing me exactly how to inject and got me to do the first one myself under her supervision.  It's fine and doesn't even hurt much.

Hope it all goes well.

Clara x


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies!

its so good to hear success stories   just keeping my fingers crossed i ovulate on these meds  
Im glad the injections dont hurt as much as i think   but hopefully the end result will be worth it  
Thanks again everyone 

Julie xx


----------

